

The L Programming Language & System - uros643
http://home.cc.gatech.edu/tony/uploads/61/Lpaper.htm

======
jhuckestein
Dear Language authors, please stop using single-letter names or generic terms
for programming languages. It messes with the Google.

~~~
bhickey
This name collision is even worse than you suggest. Lindenmayer systems
(L-systems) were invented back in the 60s and have been called L-systems for
years.

~~~
joshuafcole
Actually, I followed the link because I thought this was referring to a
programming language derived from them.

------
fexl
Looks a bit like my Fexl (<http://fexl.com/code>), though Fexl has a much
smaller grammar and footprint. I'm not sure I have all the "capability" and
"distributed" stuff though, and I definitely don't have threads, much
preferring "fork" (i.e., O.S. level blocking system calls with timeouts are my
friends).

(Incidentally, GA Tech is my alma mater.)

------
abecedarius
Some code, which I haven't tried yet, at <http://home.cc.gatech.edu/tony/61>

